# Do you use a drop checker?



## mike b (2 Mar 2015)

Hi there. I'm currently using liquid carbon but as soon as this bottle runs out I'm going back onto a pressurised cylinder. Now years ago I used co2 and I had a drop checker. I never really liked using it and used a ph and kh test kit instead to estimate co2 values. Now I realise I was doing it all wrong. Apparently the co2 needs to be on 2 hours before lights on and go off 2 hours before lights out. Maybe this is why my drop checker always looked yellow even though the ph was approx 6.5 to 7. Seeing that a drop checker is really just an in tank ph tester rather than a co2 tester I was wondering if most people use one or just not bother and use a normal ph test kit instead?


----------



## ian_m (2 Mar 2015)

Couple of points.

Generally best to start CO2 2 hours before lights on and turn off one hour before lights off.

When first starting CO2, keep lighting period short, eg 4 hours, until you master CO2 levels.

A drop checker does not measure pH, but amount of CO2 in the tank water at that point. The tank CO2 gasses off into the drop checker air space and indicator indicates amount. Very low tech but extremely useful.

The pH drop you talk of, should be around 1pH drop for 30ppm CO2, but must really be done with a pH pen, as they are less affected by other substances in your tank. Liquid test kits & test strips are basically hopeless with tank water as there are numerous substances that can cause false readings. If you base your CO2 injection levels on these test kits readings you are starting down the road to issues (normally algae is the result).


----------



## mike b (2 Mar 2015)

4 hours seems an extremely low photo period. Will the plants be ok with just 4 hours?


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (2 Mar 2015)

The idea is to make sure your plants have enough co2 so not having too much light or duration until you know you have enough co2 to meet the plants needs then gradually raise the lighting time. 

I would also start your co2 before running out of liquid carbon. It gives you a little more room for errors until you get the co2 right. Reduce the liquid gradually over a few weeks until you hit a sweet spot with your gas.


----------



## mike b (4 Mar 2015)

Ok so it seems that a drop checker is worthwhile. How often do I have to change the 4kh water in the drop checker? I do a 50% water change every Sunday in accordance with ei. Do I have to change the 4 kh water in the drop checker every Sunday?


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (4 Mar 2015)

I don't use one, prefer to check on the health of the plants and the fish to see what's what. Only adds more clutter to a tank.


----------



## ian_m (4 Mar 2015)

mike b said:


> Do I have to change the 4 kh water in the drop checker every Sunday?


Hopefully you are using more than just 4dKH water, I assume you are adding bromothymol blue indicator ?

Bromo blue is degraded by light, so with my glass drop checker I had to change the solution quite often, (2 weeks ?) as it started fading. Using the far superior (IMHO) JBL plastic drop checker the solution lasts months, so much so the gap between the drop checker and glass gets blocked by algae, I assume this gap is not getting CO2 flow and poor light levels.



 
With the JBL one you can tie it to a pebble as a weight, with a length of string, and float it in the middle of the tank so you can ascertain CO2 levels in mid tank.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (4 Mar 2015)

Vinkenoog1977 said:


> prefer to check on the health of the plants and the fish to see what's what.


My method too. Little, subtle changes can tell you more than a drop checker.


----------



## mike b (4 Mar 2015)

I will be using the solution too of course lol was just wondering how often it needed changing. I thought it would of need changing after every water change. Will have to look at the jbl one.


----------



## mike b (4 Mar 2015)

Vinkenoog instead of a drop checker how do you know your ph hasn't dropped too much through too much co2?


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (4 Mar 2015)

I just keep my eye on the tank and let the plants and the fish tell me their story, and show me what they need. I increase CO2 just a little bit at the time, but again only IF my plants tell me they need more CO2. I don't use a solenoid either, I have an airpump running at night, and use DIY Bio CO2 instead of pressurised, with pretty good results if I do say so myself.


----------



## mike b (4 Mar 2015)

Yea your tank looks nice vinkenoog.  The reason why I ask about drop checkers is purely a financial one. I have to buy the drop checker, the 4kh water and the solution. If this needs changing frequently then the cost can mount up. I also use kh buffer, macro and micro nutrients not to mention a water conditioner. I'm not a rich man so if i can get away with not buying drop checkers, 4kh water plus solution i will do  I remember using a drop checker years ago and I basically stopped using it with no ill effects.


----------



## PARAGUAY (4 Mar 2015)

You dont need to go far for a economically priced d.c. and ready mixed d.c solution can be purchased separate as opposed to those tiny bottles with d,c sets. That way it will  last you a while.Change the solution at maximum time providing nothing untoward as happened


----------

